# The Days of BunBun&Slave



## Xila (Dec 28, 2008)

[align=center]Xila~
December 28th, 2008






[/align] 
Hiii! =D
Welcome to TDOBB&S *Year Two*
Yeah, I'm starting up my blog again. Aren't you excited?
So, yeah. The original TDOBB&S started Dec. 23rd, 2007 and kind of died around late August 2008, so it lasted about 8 months. That's a lot of BunBun!
Oh, and a quick response to Jan (LuvaBun) for wishing BunBun a happy birthday. I just realized that I never replied, but I assure you, BunBun appreciated it. ^^

For those who don't know, My blog is divided into two sections, one for me, and one for BunBun.(He does his entry on his account in a separate post) If we ever comment in each other's entries or on pictures, my comments will appear *BOLD*, and BunBun's comments will appear _ITALIC_. As I believe the description for the first blog was, "Yes, something new- a blog shared by both rabbit AND owner. ;D" 
I think I might have started a trend, because there is now a pretty decent amount of blogs for both rabbit and owner out there. Maybe I started it, maybe I didn't. I dunno. It is kind of a nice thought, though, that maybe I started something. =D

That reminds me of all the crazy tends that are going around my school. There are quite a few strange ones. Believe me, my school is very âuniqueâ.

Speaking of BunBun, he's currently shedding. There's fur EVERYWHERE. Also, while plucking some of the loose fur, I discovered his ears really are gray, and it's not dirt, his skin, etc. I mean, I've always known his ears were gray, so I don't think "discovered" is the right word, but now I have some definite proof. It looks like the gray is coming in stronger this year. Before the hairs on his ears was kind of white base-gray center-white tip, but now this year it seems the hairs are all gray, or the hair is gray with white tips. It looks kind of cool, really. In pictures, though, you can't even notice.

If you remember from last year, I did random little bits, Ex, BunBun did a "Thinking Out Loud..." once, random little stories, and I think there were a few others. I intend on doing more of those this time around. Theyâre kind of fun. ^-^

So, I started this post on December 12th, itâs now the 28th and Iâm just finishing it up. I know, Iâm such a procrastinatorâ¦ 

[align=center] *Please, ma'am, may I have some *pictures*?*
[/align] 




_To jump, or not to jumpâ¦?_





_What?_





_*Humph* Why, I never!_





_Whozzat?_





_â¦Oh, itâs just him._





_While Iâm all for visual comedy, Iâll be the first to say âI donât get itâ._





_DBF_





_âNother DBF_





*Being pretty.*





_This book is so boring. Thereâs no action at all._





_Iâm bored._


Itâs so odd, I had a whole bunch of stuff I wanted to put here, but now I completely forgot everything.

I suppose Iâll leave you now. I might not be able to update tomorrow. I have a sleepover at a friendâs house. Iâm going to make Ramen Noodles. Can you believe sheâs never had them before? 

[align=center] ~Xila urplepansy:
[/align]


----------



## Prince BunBun (Dec 28, 2008)

[align=center]BunBun*[/align]
[align=left]
So, weâre doing this blog thing again? 

I'll fill you in real quick- what happened between August and now? The only real things that stick in my mind is that Maggie (the old sheep dog with the leg and skin issues) passed away. It really bothered Xila at first because she died at the vets. She said it bothered her because "Well, I mean, she died at the vetsâ¦ She probably died thinking we had abandoned her, orâ¦ D=" Silly girl. Dogs may not be as wonderful and intelligent as a rabbit, but Iâm sure she didnât think that. It still bothers her to think of it, but sheâs better about it now.

But, anyway, another thing that sticks in my mind is I got a *bigger* cage. Yeah, bigger. The one I now have, if it were stretched into a straight line, would be about 18 feet in length, and five or six feet wide. (About 5.5 meters long by 1.5/1.8 meters wide. I think thatâs right. I never was any good at the metric system. Feel free to correct me.) My cage is adorned with a cottontail cottage, a Maze Haven, and various other structures.

[/align]
[align=left]*Current cage layout:
*(Yes, the "Current cage layout" is going to be one of those random little things Xila mentioned earlier that will be put in the blog from time to time)





Looking in





Looking out

Xila asked for a whole bunch of stuff for me for Christmas, but she didnât get *any* of it. Her mom said "Iâd feel bad about not getting you anything." Iâve lost count of how many times Xila replied back "Well, thatâs what I want. Thatâs why itâs on my Christmas list." Than her mom said sheâd give her money to buy what she wanted, but she didnât get that, either. She got a $50 check from her grandma, but that was it. (At least she got the name right this time) I suppose it was a pretty budget-tight Christmas for everyone this year.

Well, weâre going to do our best to make sure this yearâs blog doesnât die out as early as last year did. Keep checking back! Suppose this year, instead of going for an "update every day" style, weâre going to go towards a more "update when thereâs something to say" kind of way. Weâll try to update often enough so that the blog doesnât go far off the first or second page of the blog forum.

See yaâ later![/align]
[align=center]*BunBun[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Why Prince Bun Bun that is an awesome space for one bunny!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Bun Bun, nice to see you back.

Boy you sure have a lot of toys. you are very lucky.

Susan


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 29, 2008)

Aww, BunBun has such an awesome place to run around and have fun! I bet he loves it. 



Karlee


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jan 1, 2009)

Sheesh- only a few days into the blog and Xila is allready forgetting to update it. Tisk Tisk Tisk.

I suppose there's nothing here that I can't address.

JadeIcing wrote:


> Why Prince Bun Bun that is an awesome space for one bunny!



Thank you. I know it is. =3

Xila has been talking about getting another bunny, but the thing is, there are no rabbit shelters around here. So any new rabbit would have to be a long-distance foster. I know quite a few shelters don't like that. (They like to be able to keep their foster bunnies within earshot, in a way, I suppose) If she can manage to get a foster girl over here, the chance of us getting along could easily just be a "swing and a miss" kind of situation. Xila would have to be an incredibly good matchmaker, or super lucky in order to get our (Mine and the other rabbit's) personalities lined up right on the first try. 

I don't know what she'd do about not getting it right on the first try.. I suppose it depends on the rabbit, how long they're here, etc, but I suppose it's possible she'd be alright with separating with them. 

Xila has always said, the main reasons she wouldn't be a good foster parent (Or, I suppose her problem is that she'd be a TOO good of a foster parent) is 
A. She'd get attached and keep the rabbit, or 
B. She'd be too picky about the adopter and than the rabbit would never go to her forever home, eventually leading to situation A.

Like I said, though, she is getting older, and she's pretty good with stuff like that, so she might be able to pull it off.

But, for now, I'm enjoying my big cage by myself. =3


SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hi Bun Bun, nice to see you back.
> 
> Boy you sure have a lot of toys. you are very lucky.
> 
> Susan



Thanks! I like blogging, I suppose. It can be slightly inconvenient at times, but it's fun.

Actually, Xila is _always_ talking about how I don't have enough toys. Personally, I'm content with my phone book and my things to sit under,(even if sometimes I don't act like it) but she insists I need more stuff. Not like I'm complaining, though. ;D

FallingStar wrote:


> Aww, BunBun has such an awesome place to run around and have fun!  I bet he loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> Karlee



I do. =) I think my home is rather nice.

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 3, 2009)

Yay, Prince BunBun updates :bunnydance:. Love the new pics.

Your new cage is awesome . Perhaps it would look even more awesome with a companion in it 

looking forward to reading about what you're up to in 2009

Jan


----------



## Xila (Jan 7, 2009)

LuvaBun wrote:


> Yay, Prince BunBun updates :bunnydance:. Love the new pics.
> _Thank you!_
> 
> Your new cage is awesome . Perhaps it would look even more awesome with a companion in it
> ...



Xila~~
Jan. 7, 2009

Already forgetting to update my blog. Bad me.

Hmm... I suppose the only way to repay you all is to post lots of pictures. 
These pictures are from late last week/early this week, so they're not entirely "Fresh", per say, but proper storage can still give them a fresh taste for weeks.





_I swear, her silly jokes just keep getting worse._

[align=center]*TO CLEAN HIS CAGE...*[/align][align=left]Cleaning happens usually once or twice a week.[/align][align=left]




[/align] Before- angle 1 (Looking in)





Before- angle 2 ("Living quarters"- probably the place in need of the most cleaning)

Materials used:
Broom (Optional: Dust pan)
Grocery bag (Trash bag)
Hand held vacuum
Bottle brush


[align=center] *STEP 1:*
His "Garden" (Pen) :
[/align] Remove all large structures from his cage. (Maze Havens, Cottontail cottages, etc)





(Angle one: Right)





(Angle two: Left)

[align=center] *STEP 2:*
[/align] Remove the small toys and his heart-shaped cooling stone.





(Angle one: right)





(Angle two: Left)

[align=center]* For step 1&2: Remember to pile everything on the sofa. Pile it high and uneven so it could easily fall over. That's a key part in the cleaning process. 
*[/align] 





[align=center] *STEP 3:*
[/align] Sweep everything into a big pile in the middle. Ignore the bunny in the middle of it.






[align=center] *STEP 4:*
[/align] Sweep everything into the trash bag. (May need to re-sweep a few times to get everything)





(Angle one: Right)





(Angle two: Left)

[align=center]*Wait... Where'd BunBun go?*
Interesting thing about this step. I was showing these steps to a friend, and on that step, she commented "Well, BunBun may have been in the middle of the pile of hay, but you didn't need to throw him away along with it..."
As I went back and reviewed the pictures, I discovered in the "Sweep the pile up and throw it away" step, BunBun was not in either the left or right camera shot, making it appear as if I had swept him up, too, and thrown him away. 
But, fear not, the baby was not thrown out with the bathwater, BunBun simply managed to dodge the camera. 

[/align][align=center]*STEP 5:*
His "Bedroom" (Living quarters) :
[/align][align=left] Change his litterbox. (Whether it needs it or not) Sweep his cage out, and sanitize it with diluted vinegar. (Yes, those are stains. No idea how to get them out.)[/align][align=left]





[/align][align=center] *STEP 6:*
[/align][align=left] Remove his water bottle and food bowl. Scrub them out, and let the nozzle, bottle, and bowl soak in hot water.






[/align][align=center]*In the mean time...*
Give him a bowl of water and put some hay in his littterbox. 
Also, if you really did sweep your rabbit up and throw him away, go get him out of the trash bag and let him disapprove of you for a while.
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]*STEP 7:*
[/align][align=left] Go get his bowl and bottle, rince them out with cold water, fill the bottle, dry them off, and put them back.

[/align][align=center] *LAST STEP:*
[/align][align=left] Put his stuff back however you like (Optional: Go over them with the hand held vacuum before putting them back), and WELLAH, you're done! Good for you!

[/align][align=center]*Current Cage Setup: Jan. 7th*




(Looking in)




(Looking out)

[/align][align=left]I can't say a whole lot has happened recently. The only things I can think of is that I got a cold, (Not fun) and we got a snow day today. (Fun)

Well, until next time!

~Xila urplepansy:
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]PS: Hm. I can't decide if the "Sweep him up and throw him away" thing is in bad taste... I know people can and have done that, so I can understand how it might possibly be in bad taste to a few people, but I can't really decide if it's bad enough to remove from this entry. I guess I'll leave it in for now, but if anyone finds offence to it, just drop me a line to let me know I should take it down. 
[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 7, 2009)

And I bet it stays clean and tidy fo all of 2 minutes - until the Prince decides to re-arrange things 

No - we know you wouldn't throw the boy away with the trash . Does look funny though, that he suddenly disappeared with it 

Jan


----------



## Xila (Jan 10, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> And I bet it stays clean and tidy fo all of 2 minutes - until the Prince decides to re-arrange things
> *Hmm, well, it would depend on how much he approved of he setup. If he somewhat approves of it, It can last as long as 5 minutes, but if he doesn't, it survives anywhere from 1-3 minutes, but nobody is keeping track... *
> 
> No - we know you wouldn't throw the boy away with the trash . Does look funny though, that he suddenly disappeared with it
> ...


Xila~~~
Jan. 9, 2009

Happy Friday!

You know what?

There aren't enough pictures on here.

There are hardly any DBF pictures.

So, without further ado, have some DBF pictures:





^This picture actually creeps me out if I stare at it long enough. He looks a little bit like a human in that picture. o-o
















And, just so I don't have to keep track of which pictures I've used and which I haven't, have these, too:











I apologize so many are blurry... My camera is starting to die, I think. 
What would you guys recommend in the way of a new camera?
I thought I saw somewhere a camera that Peg(?) recommended for everyone, but I don't remember what it was.

I want something that doesn't rely on the flash for a non-blurry picture (You can see the result from the lack of flash: blurry pictures. I turned the flash off so I wouldn't wake him up, but I ended up needing it anyway..), but you also don't need to be standing outside in direct sunlight for the no-flash to work, either. 

One that didn't take thirty seconds to start up and 5 seconds to take a picture might be nice, too, so I can actually catch BunBun doing something... 

And maybe one with a different start up tune, or better yet, one that didn't make much noise at all. BunBun knows the sound of my camera starting up, and he stops whatever he's doing and just stares at me.

And one that could take more than 5 minutes of video without having to change the battery might be nice...

Ugh, and maybe one with a different picture program. Kodak EasyShare=fail.

But, of course, I don't think any of that is possible for me unless the camera was a gift. Maybe for Easter...

Around here, if I want ANYTHING- from a little 25 cent figurine from Goodwill (Secondhand shop), right down to BunBun's food and vet bills- I have to pay for it myself, and I'm trying to spend as little money as possible for a reason I'll explain in a minute.

----

Now, I don't want this blog to turn into me just ranting about my family and Devyn's rabbits and stuff, but I suppose you all have a right to know what's going on these days, so if this does happen, it won't come as a total surprise.

I know a lot of members are new here, so I'll lay out the situation real quick:

I have this friend named Devyn. I've known Devyn since Kindergarten, and I wouldn't want to loose her as my friend. Devyn has two rabbits, Cassie and Midnight. They are Possible Netherland dwarf Britannia Petite/Polish mixes, I'm not sure. From what I've read about Nethies and Britannia Petites/Polishs, they have real attitudes- digging, chewing, running everywhere at breakneck speeds, etc. That definatly seems to describe them... Maybe it's a breed characteristic, maybe it's just them, I don't know.

I'm pretty sure their color is "Chestnut Otter"? Something like that? I'm pretty sure it has "Otter" in it. They're black with light brown chins, stomachs, etc. Real cute. I've never weighed them, but I'd say they couldn't weigh more than 3-5 pounds. They're not too big- BunBun would probably tower over them by quite a bit, but it's hard to say when you've never seen them side-by-side. I can tell them apart in a flash, It's quite easy when you know what you're looking for, despite the fact they look virtually identical. (Cassie has a single white hair on her head, Midnight has a small "Mohawk", and if I'm not mistaken, Cassie is slightly bigger than Midnight. Maybe it's the other way around, though, and Midnight is bigger than Cassie. I forget.) 

Anyway, on with the story. They're brother and sister, and when Cassie had a litter, (Devyn's mom thought they were rats at first.) they had Midnight neutered, but Cassie was left intact. 

Now, there's more to the story, such as they'd go a day or so without water, in a hutch outside barely big enough for one rabbit, let alone two, no hay, clay cat litter, nothing to gnaw, no toys, when they were out, they were chased by her dogs,(Who are Labrador mixes and a German Shepard mix) and they were even CAUGHT a few times, and she'd just laugh and throw 'em back in the hutch (Well, not literally _throw_...) etc. etc. But I'm working on it.

Personally, I think she's lying to me. I'd ask her, "Are you changing their water bowl daily?" and she'd say "Yeah, twice a day!" When she couldn't even bother to go out ONCE a day to FEED them, let alone go out THREE times a day to feed and water them. "Are you changing their litterbox frequently?" "Yup!". How often do you clean a rabbit's cage? Once or twice a week? Her rabbit's cage is cleaned once or twice a SEASON. (Not including winter) And not even cleaned by her, nevertheless, by her parents. "How are they doing with their bowl? Are they chewing it, knocking it over, etc.?" "*Dodges the question* Yeah, the get a bowl.", which makes me think they AREN'T getting a bowl, as I said they should, hence why she doesn't know what to say when I ask how they're doing with it. "How are they?" "Good!" I've never told her what to look for in illnesses, nor does she know how to do a health check, so how could she know? 'Yeah, they're still alive, so they're good.' and etc. I can see right through her lies, but I don't want to say anything. She's known to have a bit of a temper. She hates being "Lectured by someone younger than her".

Now I'm just getting off topic. ANYWAY, So Cassie is up into the "Uterine Cancer" years, and I'm really looking to get her spayed. We've been exchanging Emails for a while now, and I've just kept asking if I could, and she says her parents say no.
Here is what I'm offering:
My condition, is if I can keep them both here a week-2weeks before the surgery, as well as until she heals fully, I will:
-Pay, IN FULL, NO REPAYMENT NECESSARY ON HER PART, for Cassie's spay.
-Pay for any underlying issues for either of them (Cancer, illnesses, etc)
-Administer all medications
-Pay, IN FULL, NO REPAYMENT NECESSARY ON HER PART, for all supplies needed for their stay here (Cage, litterbox, food, litter, toys...)
-If they unbond, I'll at least try to rebond them for her
-Clean their cage and litterbox frequently, like I do with BunBun.
-Drive them from her house to mine, as well as to the vet and back.
-Keep them if she decides she doesn't want them, likes the convenience of not having to go out to feed them, her parents decide they don't want them anymore, they unbond and they don't want to keep them in separate cages, if Cassie has an issue and needs special care (Super clean cage, to be protected from the elements and temperature, frequent medication, shots, vet visits, etc)etc.

And more.

But she keeps telling my her mom says no. I think it' not because they don't want her spayed, I think it's because Devyn asked them questions 15 times a day like "Can Cassie go with Katie to get spayed?" "Can Cassie and Midnight go to Katie's so she can spay them?" "Can Cassie get spayed?" "Can Cassie and Midnight stay with Katie while she heals from her spay?" Etc. Several shifting questions.

I Told her in an Email once:
"Besides, I'm pretty sure they're not saying Yes because they *want* to pay, It's probably because you've asked several times, but you don't have your story straight. You really should think about what you're asking before you say it, just so you don't ask six times and say different things each time. I know if someone were trying to convince me of something, asking questions several times a day like 
"Can Cassie go with Katie to get spayed?" "Can Cassie and Midnight go to Katie's house and than get Spayed?" "Can Cassie and midnight go to Katie's house and have her spay them?", 
etc. would be less likely to impress me than if the person said something like: 
"Katie and I have been debating this for quite a while, and we think it would be best in the interest of Cassie's health if she were spayed. It's very rare for a doe (Female rabbit) to live to her full potential while still intact for various reasons, one being the hormones, but another being a serious condition known as uterine cancer. This is a cancer that is fatal if not treated, as it spreads to other organs such as the lungs, intestines, and heart, and the treatment is being spayed before the cancer spreads that far. Most domestic rabbits are spayed before they reach this age to get uterine cancer. The age most get it as as ages four and up, and as you know, Cassie is about six, so she's bound to get it soon. Katie has graciously offered to drive Cassie in- and Midnight, too, since they're bonded siblings, and require that they stay together- for her spay. She has gladly offered to cover all expenses, as long as Cassie and Midnight can stay at her house at least a week-2 weeks prior to the spay so they have time to adjust to their new surrounding to reduce stress, and if they can stay with her while they heal. She'd be glad to administer all medications needed, clip nails, groom them, give them run time, and closely monitor their activity levels to ensure that there's nothing wrong with them...." And so on. I, personally, would find that more impressive than the series of shifting questions."


She's still being stubborn about it. I'm wondering if she's lying to me about even asking her parents.

Pictures and video:
Their hutch is actually REALLY clean in these compared to what it's usually like.


Video:
http://s494.photobucket.com/albums/rr304/XilaAndBunBun/CandM/?action=view&current=100_2581.flv
Video of Midnight. You can pet him when he's distracted (IE, digging at my coat. His nails were sharp...They needed to be clipped. Still do.), but when he's paying attention, he's not comfortable with interaction.

Pictures sent to me by Devyn:
It's hard telling them apart in pictures, but it's quite easy in real life.




















My pictures: (You can REALLY tell the difference between my camera and hers. :shock










Any ideas of breed, color, etc?


I'm destined to be the "Crazy Rabbit Lady" later in life, I know it.

Well, I'm done here. See you all soon! I'll go through this post and spell check, rephrase things, etc. My mind is dead right now, so my apologies if this doesn't make any sence.

~Xila urplepansy:


----------



## Xila (Jan 18, 2009)

Xila~~~
I'm sure you know what today is better than I do.

So, my Grandma fell and broke her arm. She's going to need surgery. D=

We're watching her dog, PupPup, AKA, "Mr. Can't-Sit-Still-For-Half-A-Second", hence why in all the pictures my mom is holding him.

He's getting quite shaggy. He looks like a mop.

[align=center]Why, hallo thare![/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]=D
[/align][align=center]*



*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]Yeah...[/align][align=left]Sigh.[/align][align=left]So, Devyn leaves for about a week each year to go to Aruba. I don't mean to just assume things, but I'm almost positive she left her rabbits totally alone, without food or water, for a WEEK. If she left her dogs, she gets someone to come in and feed and water the dogs, but if the person even knew about her rabbits, what are the chances they knew that the empty Tupperware container they were throwing around was their water bowl, and not to fill the bottle, which I recommended she take out several weeks ago? Let alone how much to feed them, and give them hay? Very slim.[/align][align=left]I know, I know, "Xila! That's a horrible thing to just jump to conclusions on!" (Actually, I'm pretty sure she's done it before. She went on a camping trip for 4 days and took her dogs, so I highly doubt they were being fed while she was gone...) I'm almost positive she just filled the feed bowl, filled the water bowl, and simply left them on their own for a week.[/align][align=left]Had I known she was going away, I would have offered to watch them. Of course, she would probably had made the excuse that her parents said they "Don't need to be watched". (Just like Cassie "Doesn't need to be Spayed")
[/align][align=left]So I'm pretty sure if I ask about abandoning her rabbits for a week, she'll lie about it. "Did you get someone to go in and clean, water, and feed Cassie and Midnight while you were in Aruba?" "Yeah! Of course!". I can see that happening. I'm not saying it's not possible she really got someone one feed them, it's just... she never has before, why start now? I have no idea what she's done the other years she went to Aruba for a week- I never thought to ask.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Well, enough on that for this post. This is "The Days of BunBun&Slave", not "Listen to Xila rant about someone else's rabbits".[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]So, what's new with Prince BunBun?[/align][align=left]Not a whole lot... I've been slowly clipping his nails. The fronts are about done, but I'm not sure how I'll do the backs without his feet leaving the floor.
[/align][align=left]=D I'm happy.[/align][align=left]BunBun is currently sulking.[/align][align=left]_Who is this MUTT, and who let him into MY house? Nobody tells me anything anymore!_
[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]_Humph._[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]_Oh, is that a craison? Well, I suppose I forgive you..._[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]^ WOW. Check out his eyes in that picture. You'd think I edited them or something, but that's just how it came out. :shock:[/align][align=left]That's a pretty scary shade of red...
[/align][align=left]~Xila urplepansy:
[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG, I love the photos of BunBun all flopped and relaxed .

Your friend doesn't sound like a good bunny owner at all. I'm quite worried about them if she's left them on their own for a week :shock:. Poor babies 

Sorry to hear about your Grandma breaking her arm - not a good start to the New Year. I hope it heals soon.

Give the Prince a nose rub and craisin from me 

Jan


----------



## Xila (Jan 24, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OMG, I love the photos of BunBun all flopped and relaxed .
> *Hehe- Thanks. He's so cute. *
> 
> Your friend doesn't sound like a good bunny owner at all. I'm quite worried about them if she's left them on their own for a week :shock:. Poor babies
> ...


Xila~~~
January 24th
*
Hello there! Welcome to my humble blog. Please, sit down, make yourself comfortable. Can I interest you in some hay? We just got a shipment of Sweet Meadow Farm Hay in.*





A comparison of a handful of "our" hay- What he was being fed before- next to a handful of the Meadow Hay. Can you see why I was so eager to switch? I don't think I've even mentioned it in this blog (Although, I do remember complaining in my 2007 blog), but "our" hay- it was simply awful. It has cat poop in it, chicken poop, feathers, random unidentified twigs, leaves, and plants in it, sawdust, rocks, clumps of dirt, and, believe it or not, I was forced to feed it to him because I wasn't ALLOWED to feed him something different. Yes, that's right, my parents FORCED me to feed that to him. No matter how many times I complained, showed them pages that proved how horrible it was, etc, they wouldn't let me switch. He's only been on the Meadow hay since the 21st, but I can already tell the difference. Before, with "Our" hay, he was always laying around (Not to be confused with flopping, stretching out, etc. I mean, he always seemed to be hunched up in a corner, sitting in/under his maze haven, stools, cottontail cottage, etc), but ever since he was put on the meadow hay, he's been running up to greet me, zooming around binkying, stretching out and flopping more often, etc. He's a totally different bunny. I love it. I don't even care if it costed me over $20 for a 25 pound box, and the shipping was more than the hay itself. The price seems like nothing compared to how much happier and healthier he is. 





BunBun likes it, too. (Although, it looks more like he's shooting some kind of green vine at you. And he has a strangely pleased look on his face... I suppose constricting someone with vines of disapproval makes one happy? I dunno.)
*
...No? Well, how about some bunny toes?*















*
...Really? Well, what about some Bunny butts?*


----------



## Xila (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some glowing red eyes?*





















*How about some peeking bunny?*















*
No? Would you like some disapproving glares, than?*


----------



## Xila (Jan 24, 2009)

*Well, maybe you'd like to give BunBun a nose rub?*






























*
How about some silly faces?*












*Maybe you'd like to lie on the floor with me and watch BunBun munch his hay?*





*How about watching BunBun in his morning "pellet hunt?"*



*
Aww, youâre leaving? Well, I hope your had fun. Come back soon, and maybe leave a reply on your way out?*

~Xila urplepansy:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 24, 2009)

Your Bun Bun is a real Sweet Heart. 

He sure loves his new hay. I really wish we could get hay in big quantaties up here in Canada. It's either way too expensive or they don't ship to Canada.

Boy Bun Bun has a great set up. Where in your house does he live?

I look forward to more stories and pictures.

Have you ever thought about getting Bun Bun a friend?

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 25, 2009)

No wonder Bun Bun looks upset - his ears are missing :shock:

That hay looks good, and he obviously enjoys it . I love this guy!

Jan


----------



## Xila (Feb 10, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Your Bun Bun is a real Sweet Heart.
> *Thank you.*
> 
> He sure loves his new hay. I really wish we could get hay in big quantaties up here in Canada. It's either way too expensive or they don't ship to Canada.
> ...



*LuvaBun wrote: *


> No wonder Bun Bun looks upset - his ears are missing :shock:
> *Oh no! he must have dropped them in his excitement for breakfast... *
> 
> That hay looks good, and he obviously enjoys it . I love this guy!
> ...


Xila~~~
Feb. 10, 2009

Whee!
So, I forgot to update my blog.
If I forget that long again, don't be afraid to remind me. :stikpoke

Although, I can't say I have a lot to say.
Hmm...
RO got revamped?
But I guess you knew that.

My grandma- She's doing great, she got her surgery and is now in the rehabilitation center. I printed out some pictures of her pets. I'd be surprized if there were anyone in the center who HASN'T been shown them.

PupPup is here, him and Desi are getting along great. Blackie is at my grandma's house. He seems lonely. My mom checks on him about every day, and I go over and spend some time with him, too, sometimes.

So, I'm doing a presentation for coal in technology tomorrow. Everyone picked a different source from a list (but a few topics have multiple people) It's kind of funny, because a lots of the wind/etc presentations go "Wind is the cleanest energy source, as opposed to other energy alternatives such as coal". 
It's quite amusing how many of the other presentations pick on coal.

So, we started the PSSAs. (Pennsylvania System of School Assessment)
Sorta like the SATs (Stanford Achievement Test) and other similar tests.
Basically, an hour of nonstop sitting, answering questions, and writing. It lasts about a week.

I didn't mention. In art class, we're doing photo enlargement. Basically, you get a 6x4 inch picture, draw a half inch grid on it, and get a huge piece of paper, and draw a two inch grid on it. Than you go square by square and draw it in and blah blah blah.
I had Kelly help me decide what picture to use. I was going to do a picture like this:




But we both decided that picture was too terrifying for the general public. I eventually decided to use this picture, instead:




It's nice, simple, and it probably won't give the 5th graders nightmares, but it's still frightening enough to get its point across.

I'll post some pictures when It's finished.

Hmm... What else is there to say?
No new pictures, sorry.

I was taking videos today, though, and I was like "Why is this so dark...?". I than realized the blinds were closed, to I opened them and tried again, and I was all "WHOA. LIGHT!" :shock:

Hmm. BunBun seems bored. I'm going to start alternating his structures(cottontail cottages, Maze Haven halves, etc) I guess. Just to give him something different to look at. I wonder how that'll work out on my part? I remember I attempted to alternate his toys, but that didn't work out. That was a while ago, though.

Well, until next time!

~Xila urplepansy:


----------



## Xila (May 10, 2009)

Xila~
May.. uh... Mother's day, 2009

Page 4? How'd the blog get all the way back there? Isn't someone supposed to be updating this?

Oh, right.

Uh, so anyway...

Yeah. I haven't been on in a while.
Things to do, 'yanno? especially this time of year. It's spring, with the flowers and gardening and finals and stuff...

Nothing much is new with me.
Not a lot new with BunBun, either, but there's always something to talk about when it comes to BunBun.

OH!
OH OH OH!
BIG NEWS! (Okay, not really)
I got a new camera!
HUZZAH!

Yeah, so it's totally awesome. =D (But than again, compared to *that other one* I have, ANYTHING would be awesome.)
It's the kind of camera with the date at the corner, though.
Not only that, but the WRONG date.
Does anyone with a camera like this know how I can fix it?

Compare these two pictures:





This picture,
VS






That one.

One was taken with my new camera, one with my old. (Aha. It's so hard to tell witch one, right?)

Oh, so the story of the camera:

My dad's boss bought this camera. He didn't have a memory card in the camera, so he thought it only took, like, 8 pictures.
Deciding that it was dysfunctional and he didn't know how to use it, he gave it to my dad, (...?) who than gave it to me.

So, yeah. Now I have this cool, almost new, hardly used camera. =D


I guess the next biggest thing is that the TV got moved.

If you don't know what I'm talking about (And I can only assume you don't- I don't think I've ever went into detail on the actual room itself.), there used to be a TV by BunBun's cage.
No pictures of it, though. Why take pictures of the TV when there's a cute bunny in front of it?

So anyway, we moved it, and BunBun has more room now.

Actually, we moved it quite a while ago. I may have mentioned it allready.



Oh!
So remember that picture I talked about? With the grid and stuff? And how I was going to do a picture of BunBun?
Well, I got it back the other day.
I don't have any close-up pictures of it, but here it is at the Art Show thing my school does:






They put it up really high and I couldn't get a good picture of it.

I'll get a better picture later.

Hm..
What else is there to say?

Oh...

Kind of a sad story.

So my homeroom is the 7th grade Life Science/Biology teacher, (They had too many 7th grade teachers for homerooms, and not enough 8th grade ones) and for his class, you can bring in something relevant to the topic for extra credit. (Like, if you're doing the Fungi section, you can bring in any kind of fungus- like, for example, mold growing on a piece of bread- for extra credit)

Well, the last section of the year is the Animal Kingdom. (Can you already tell this won't end well?)
Some idiot kid brought in a hairless rat for extra credit, and than just *left* it there.
He was adorable. D=
(The rat, not the kid.)

Long story short: The 8th graders can't have it if there are 7th graders who want it. (And there are, like, 20 people) I doubt any of them know how to take care of a rat, and just want it because "OMG THE COOL SCIENCE TEACHER IS GIVING IT AWAY!"

Yeah.

However, I wouldn't be surprised if *nobody* got the rat. The teacher is keeping it in a closed container with no food.
And it's still there.
And it's been there since Thursday.

Yeah.

Sigh.
Well, anyway, moving on...

Here are some pictures to wrap this up:
















^Oops. Just one of many examples of my wonderful photography skills at work.

















I had more, but I have no idea where I put them.
You know, the camera actually makes BunBun look kind of scary.
I like it. =D

Hm.
I completely just lost my train of thought.

That's it, I guess.

Happy mother's day!

~Xila urplepansy:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 10, 2009)

YAY!! I was wondering where you and BunBun were .
Congrats on the new camera - can't help with the date thing, though - I'm technically challenged 

I love this one of the Prince - even if he has got the Devil eyes 






Jan


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 30, 2009)

LuvaBun wrote:


> YAY!! I was wondering where you and BunBun were .
> Congrats on the new camera - can't help with the date thing, though - I'm technically challenged
> 
> I love this one of the Prince - even if he has got the Devil eyes
> ...




*Aww, thanks. =3*

BunBun*
May 30, 2009

Oh noo! Xila's gone crazy. D=

So she was cleaning my cage, right?
And she took out my toys and my houses and cleaned my litterbox and the floor of my "bedroom" - all normal and stuff, right?
But than,
She MOVED my cage!
Like, MOOOOVED it, 'yanno?

And she took out the tray that was in the bottom, and she took it away! That's new!
Than she brought it into that lil' white room, and she put it in the big white tubbie thing and WASHED it - with, like, water!
Like, WAAAAASHED it, 'yanno?

Than she dried it and put it back.
Than she went behind my cage and started Using that big long stick with the hay on the end. 
And I started snooping around to see waht she was going. And she said "Be good- I don't need you causing trouble."
I, personlaly, am offended that she'd even SUGGUST such a ting. I was surveying her work!
_"Of course you were."_
Of course I was!

Anyway,
Then she MOVED the sofa back.
Like, MOOOVED it, 'yanno?

Than she got all the toys I "Lost" out from under it.
(But when she was done, she put all the people trash back under the sofa. is that normal?)

And than she used the long stick with the hay on the end all over my cage and cleaned my food and water stuff. Than acted like nothing happened.

Scary, right?

definitely!

But when she left to clean my food and water stuff, her brother - the fat slave - came into my cage and started annoying me.
Than he started doing scary things.
And he wasn't listening to Xila, who kept telling him to go away 'cause he was scaring me.
So I have him a piece of my mind. 
And he ran away.

But I wasn't really scared. I was pretending.
_"Of course you were."_
Of course I was!

So, did you hear that http://www.pet-rabbit-toys.com/ is closing?
What a shame. it was one of the few sites I approved of.

It was where I got my "Activity Zone" thing.
'Yanno, this thing?






That's the only picture I can find at the moment (The one from the site)

Apparently they had to move servers or something and decided it would just be for the best to just close.
The last day to buy things is today.
or tomorrow.
I dunno. I was never good with numbers.

Everything is discounted. Xila bought me some stuff.
About $70 worth, apparently.
Well, any money spent on me must be money well spent, right?

I suppose that's about all.
No pictures, sorry. Xila is lazy and didn't upload any.

Until next time!

*Prince BunBun


----------

